# Koulibaly, offerta indecente del Barcellona.



## Toby rosso nero (4 Gennaio 2019)

Come riporta il Mattino di oggi, notizia rilanciata anche da Mediaset, sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta clamorosa del Barcellona per Koulibaly: 120 milioni di euro.

Cifra che sarebbe irrinunciabile per De Laurentis e che aprirebbe per il Napoli scenari di mercato imprevisti.


----------



## LukeLike (4 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Mattino di oggi, notizia rilanciata anche da Mediaset, sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta clamorosa del Barcellona per Koulibaly: 120 milioni di euro.
> 
> Cifra che sarebbe irrinunciabile per De Laurentis e che aprirebbe per il Napoli scenari di mercato imprevisti.



Non è poi così indecente..


----------



## Eflstar (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ormai sono cifre normali.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Gennaio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non è poi così indecente..



Per un difensore si, il massimo credo sia stato sui novanta in Inghilterra


----------



## LukeLike (4 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Per un difensore si, il massimo credo sia stato sui novanta in Inghilterra



Ma qui si tratta del centrale più forte al mondo. Almeno a mio modesto parere.


----------



## Aron (4 Gennaio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma qui si tratta del centrale più forte al mondo. Almeno a mio modesto parere.



Se non è il migliore poco ci manca


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Gennaio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma qui si tratta del centrale più forte al mondo. Almeno a mio modesto parere.


Molto forte... ma ancora qualche carenza. Io gli ho sempre preferito Chiellini sinceramente. Chiellini ha il vantaggio di essere sempre "a fuoco"...


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Molto forte... ma ancora qualche carenza. Io gli ho sempre preferito Chiellini sinceramente. Chiellini ha il vantaggio di essere sempre "a fuoco"...



Io chiellini sogno di vederlo in un altro contesto. Sia chiaro, forte è forte, ma spesso può rischiare entrate o anticipi al limite sapendo di essere al sicuro


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ormai i giocatori forti hanno raggiunto valutazioni tali che, gireranno solo tra quelle poche squadre di elite in champios league. Nemmeno tutte le squadre di champions, solo quelle poche squadre elitarie, molto vicine ai vertici uefa. Questi giocatori, usciranno da li solo intorno ai 28-30 anni, quando ormai non serviranno più ai "tropp clubs" e potranno finire agli altri club di champions, quelli "normali", quelli che si spartiscono le briciole. Ovviamente non gratis però, perché dovranno pagare comunque caro per le commissioni di procuratori e per gli ingaggi di giocatori che ormai il loro apice lo avranno superato. E le altre fuori dal giro Champions? Ma è ovvio, queste possono pure sparire, ecco il fair play finanziario uefa. Spero che la Fifa si decida seriamente a intervenire per posare l'attuale presidente uefa, perchè non si è mai visto un distacco di questo livello tra le società europee, e soprattutto la volontà di rimarcare questo stato di fatto, con uno strumento che del farplay ha ben poco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Molto forte... ma ancora qualche carenza. Io gli ho sempre preferito Chiellini sinceramente. Chiellini ha il vantaggio di essere sempre "a fuoco"...



chiellini????????? buahahahahahhahaha

ma se dei 4 gol che ha preso la juve dal real l'anno scorso, 3 sono colpa sua?

affidabile in italia quando non è attaccato e può usare i gomiti, ma se lo attacchi un po' fa pena. piedi quadri, cervello mediocre.

guarda in nazionale...... chiellini è uno zapata appena migliore


----------



## LukeLike (4 Gennaio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Molto forte... ma ancora qualche carenza. Io gli ho sempre preferito Chiellini sinceramente. Chiellini ha il vantaggio di essere sempre "a fuoco"...



A mio parere Koulibaly è più completo, perché oltre ad essere dominante fisicamente è anche molto veloce, il che permette a lui e alla sua squadra di tenere il baricentro più avanzato e di difendere più alto perché può recuperare la posizione con la sua rapidità. Inoltre quest'anno ha fronteggiato gente come Salah e Mbappe nell'1 vs 1 e soprattutto il francese è riuscito a contenerlo in velocità senza giocare sull'anticipo come spesso fa Chiellini, che gode anche di impunità in Italia grazie ai colori della sua maglia.


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Se è per questo anche Koulibaly in nazionale è "inesistente" e se ricordi bene contro il Real l'anno scorso era praticamente sempre con il sederino per terra...
Chiellini è molto sottovalutato gente. In quell'Italia-Svezia ricordo che fu l'unico a metterci il cuore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Mattino di oggi, notizia rilanciata anche da Mediaset, sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta clamorosa del Barcellona per Koulibaly: 120 milioni di euro.
> 
> Cifra che sarebbe irrinunciabile per De Laurentis e che aprirebbe per il Napoli scenari di mercato imprevisti.



Culibalì che costa più di CR7 

Al Barca o non sanno più come buttare via i soldi o si sono davvero ubriacati...

Il valore aggiuntivo di un giocatore come Koulibaly in una squadra come il Barca è irrisorio..

A Napoli se non lo cedono devono farsi curare...con quei soldi spesi bene tengono il margine su tutte le altre in A


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Sto immaginando una ipotetica valutazione oggi di Nesta..probabilmente staremmo attorno ai 300 milioni...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Culibalì che costa più di CR7
> 
> Al Barca o non sanno più come buttare via i soldi o si sono davvero ubriacati...
> 
> ...



A parte che Koulibaly ha 27 anni, mentre Ronaldo 33, ma quando capirete che il valore di un giocatore dipende anche dall'ingaggio che andrà a percepire. Ronaldo becca 30 netti, che sono quasi 60 lordi. Koulibaly se ne prenderà 5/6 netti sarà tanto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A parte che Koulibaly ha 27 anni, mentre Ronaldo 33, ma quando capirete che il valore di un giocatore dipende anche dall'ingaggio che andrà a percepire. Ronaldo becca 30 netti, che sono quasi 60 lordi. Koulibaly se ne prenderà 5/6 netti sarà tanto.



Quindi siccome di ingaggio prende "poco" lo pago 120 milioni??

120 milioni un centrale che non sposta una mazza dato che di cappelle ne fa anche lui..

Se spendo 120 milioni per uno così l'anno dopo esigo di incassare metà dei gol..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome di ingaggio prende "poco" lo pago 120 milioni??
> 
> 120 milioni un centrale che non sposta una mazza dato che di cappelle ne fa anche lui..
> 
> Se spendo 120 milioni per uno così l'anno dopo esigo di incassare metà dei gol..



Il ragionamento è semplice. Se pago 100 milioni Ronaldo e 60 lordi per 5 anni, parliamo di un investimento di 400 milioni in 5 anni. Inoltre l'anno prossimo ne avrà 34,35,36 e così via. 

Pagando Koulibaly 120 (cosa che non è nemmeno detto sia vera finchè non leggo cifre ufficiale), dando 12 lordi al giocatore, parliamo di un investimento di 180 milioni. Ora, hai voglia a dire che Ronaldo sposta e Koulibaly no, ma parliamo di una differenza dell'investimento di 220 milioni. Non potete semplicemente lasciare fuori l'ingaggio e l'età fuori dalle valutazioni perchè non è così. Inoltre se tre due anni decidi di cederlo Koulibaly avrà ancora 29 anni. 

Aggiungo che per me i centrali spostano, spostano eccome. Koulibaly oltre alla fase difensiva, porta anche goal decisivi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento è semplice. Se pago 100 milioni Ronaldo e 60 lordi per 5 anni, parliamo di un investimento di 400 milioni in 5 anni. Inoltre l'anno prossimo ne avrà 34,35,36 e così via.
> 
> Pagando Koulibaly 120 (cosa che non è nemmeno detto sia vera finchè non leggo cifre ufficiale), dando 12 lordi al giocatore, parliamo di un investimento di 180 milioni. Ora, hai voglia a dire che Ronaldo sposta e Koulibaly no, ma parliamo di una differenza dell'investimento di 220 milioni. Non potete semplicemente lasciare fuori l'ingaggio e l'età fuori dalle valutazioni perchè non è così. Inoltre se tre due anni decidi di cederlo Koulibaly avrà ancora 29 anni.
> 
> Aggiungo che per me i centrali spostano, spostano eccome. Koulibaly *oltre alla fase difensiva, porta anche goal decisivi.*



Ora siccome ha fatto un gol a Torino 1 anno fa è automatico che faccia gol "decisivi"? Lo mette per iscritto nel contratto? Parliamo di un centrale che col Napoli ha fatto 8 gol in 200 partite quasi..

Ho fatto l'esempio di Ronaldo solo per essere ironico, per dare un'idea immediata di quanto sia assurdo pagare 120 milioni un centrale..

Possono prenderne altri a metà dei soldi..è chiaro che sarebbe un investimento in linea coi 150 buttati per Dembelé...poi ripeto, non stupiamoci se la Juve spendendo un quarto di sti fessi li batterà..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chiellini????????? buahahahahahhahaha
> 
> ma se dei 4 gol che ha preso la juve dal real l'anno scorso, 3 sono colpa sua?
> 
> ...



. 

Ma davvero, cosa mi tocca leggere. 
Chiellini è più miracolato di Materazzi, che almeno era un giocatore di calcio. 
Non credo riuscirò mai a vedere un giocatore che ha guadagnato più di quanto dovrebbe,come Chiellini alla Juve. 

Che dire sulla notizia. Koulibaly è un top 3,forse il top assoluto come difensore centrale. La cifra può sembrare folle, ma ad oggi non mi sorprendo nemmeno.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Culibalì che costa più di CR7
> 
> Al Barca o non sanno più come buttare via i soldi o si sono davvero ubriacati...
> 
> ...



Il Barcellona come la Real o la Juventus oramai ha una rosa completa e si può permettere di fare solo un acquisto importante all'anno andando a prendere il meglio a livello internazionale, gli manca un difensore centrale numericamente per cui va a prendere uno dei migliori al mondo, il prossimo anno andrà su Kean o un Eriksen


----------



## Milancholy (4 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Mattino di oggi, notizia rilanciata anche da Mediaset, sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta clamorosa del Barcellona per Koulibaly: 120 milioni di euro.
> 
> Cifra che sarebbe irrinunciabile per De Laurentis e che aprirebbe per il Napoli scenari di mercato imprevisti.



In fondo mi farebbe piacere se la cosa si concretizzasse. E' un difensore mostruoso, ed al vertice delle proprie potenzialità meriterebbe l'approdo al più prestigioso dei palcoscenici.


----------



## Goro (4 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Mattino di oggi, notizia rilanciata anche da Mediaset, sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta clamorosa del Barcellona per Koulibaly: 120 milioni di euro.
> 
> Cifra che sarebbe irrinunciabile per De Laurentis e che aprirebbe per il Napoli scenari di mercato imprevisti.



Cifra altissima ma che non stupisce più, per De Laurentiis sicuramente da fare però sarei curioso di vedere che scuse troverà per investire ancora sui Kouamé


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Gennaio 2019)

120? Giusto venderlo. Fibalmente un bel centrale per il uefalona. Dela se li metterebbe tutti in tasca rispolverando Maksimovic


----------



## Milancholy (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ora siccome ha fatto un gol a Torino 1 anno fa è automatico che faccia gol "decisivi"? Lo mette per iscritto nel contratto? Parliamo di un centrale che col Napoli ha fatto 8 gol in 200 partite quasi..
> 
> Ho fatto l'esempio di Ronaldo solo per essere ironico, per dare un'idea immediata di quanto sia assurdo pagare 120 milioni un centrale..
> 
> Possono prenderne altri a metà dei soldi..è chiaro che sarebbe un investimento in linea coi 150 buttati per Dembelé...poi ripeto, non stupiamoci se la Juve spendendo un quarto di sti fessi li batterà..



Secondo il mio parere, in una compagine ultraoffensiva come il Barca, l'aspetto difensivo passa sovente (erroneamente) in secondo piano. Con cinque palleggiatori puri tra mediana ed attacco ed esterni bassi più dediti a spingere che a difendere, un centrale in grado di coprire proficuamente i quaranta metri di possibile ripartenza avversaria è merce rarissima ad inestimabile. Il difensore in questione è il massimo in questo senso, come lo era il Thiago dei tempi belli.


----------



## David Drills (4 Gennaio 2019)

120 milioni non li vale nemmeno se caca oro, non scherziamo. Oggi certe cifre sono giustificabili solo se si considera anche il ritorno di immagine, e il ritorno di immagine dato da Koulibaly, essendo un difensore, è nullo.


----------



## uolfetto (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome di ingaggio prende "poco" lo pago 120 milioni??
> 
> 120 milioni un centrale che non sposta una mazza dato che di cappelle ne fa anche lui..
> 
> Se spendo 120 milioni per uno così l'anno dopo esigo di incassare metà dei gol..



il liverpool ha preso van dijk a 80 milioni. deriso da quasi tutti qui sopra. fortissimo, gli ha svoltato la squadra.


----------



## vota DC (4 Gennaio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma qui si tratta del centrale più forte al mondo. Almeno a mio modesto parere.



Però è buon poca cosa al giorno d'oggi: il livello minimo si è alzato e quello massimo è bassissimo e ti trovi nella top 20 dei migliori del mondo gente che in passato neanche meritava la tribuna.


----------



## David Drills (4 Gennaio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Però è buon poca cosa al giorno d'oggi: il livello minimo si è alzato e quello massimo è bassissimo e ti trovi nella top 20 dei migliori del mondo gente che in passato neanche meritava la tribuna.



Esatto. In altre parole la differenza tra il "migliore" da 120 milioni e il 20esimo più forte da 40 milioni non giustifica assolutamente gli 80 milioni di differenza


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Secondo il mio parere, in una compagine ultraoffensiva come il Barca, l'aspetto difensivo passa sovente (erroneamente) in secondo piano. Con cinque palleggiatori puri tra mediana ed attacco ed esterni bassi più dediti a spingere che a difendere, un centrale in grado di coprire proficuamente i quaranta metri di possibile ripartenza avversaria è merce rarissima ad inestimabile. Il difensore in questione è il massimo in questo senso, come lo era il Thiago dei tempi belli.



Esatto, il Thiago dei tempi belli sarebbe stato l'acquisto perfetto del Barcellona, uno dei pochi centrali con un intuito sull'anticipo eccezionale ed una velocità di base sufficiente ad rimediare ad eventuali errori. Ideale per un gioco di posseso nella metà campo avversaria.

Con koulibaly investirebbero su una certezza nel ruolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Culibalì che costa più di CR7
> 
> Al Barca o non sanno più come buttare via i soldi o si sono davvero ubriacati...
> 
> ...



oggi li vale, è uno dei top 3 al mondo. un difensore così ticambia la squadra. guarda il liverpool da quando è arrivato virgil


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona come la Real o la Juventus oramai ha una rosa completa e si può permettere di fare solo un acquisto importante all'anno andando a prendere il meglio a livello internazionale, gli manca un difensore centrale numericamente per cui va a prendere uno dei migliori al mondo, il prossimo anno andrà su Kean o un Eriksen



Hai colto il punto.
Con le rose numericamente bloccate e fatturati intorno ai 6-700 milioni le big avranno 21 top player e il loro mercato sará spendere 150 milioni per sostituire un top un pó calante con un top crescente.

N8n mi serve che mi faccia prendere metá dei gol, mi serve che mi mantenga al vertice nel tempo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chiellini????????? buahahahahahhahaha
> 
> ma se dei 4 gol che ha preso la juve dal real l'anno scorso, 3 sono colpa sua?
> 
> ...



Veramente..! pensavo che solo i gobbi potessero affermare queste bestemmie 
un macellaio.. solo alla Juve poteva fare carriera! 
poi in Nazionale la coppia Boucci e Chiellini ahhhh quanti bei ricordi haha 

ma dai!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome di ingaggio prende "poco" lo pago 120 milioni??
> 
> 120 milioni un centrale che non sposta una mazza dato che di cappelle ne fa anche lui..
> 
> Se spendo 120 milioni per uno così l'anno dopo esigo di incassare metà dei gol..



non sposta? veramente senza di lui in + partite il Napoli ha tirato i remi in barca 
cioè imbarcata dal Bologna quest'anno eh... e vediamo pure la prossima hahaha 
li ferma tutti lui ! impressionante sia a difendere che a impostare 
poi quest'anno si fa persino degli scatti sulla fascia niente male 
con tanto di assist su un goal... unico difensore che è veramente degno di somme altre 
gli Luiz o Otamenti non ne erano degni..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Mattino di oggi, notizia rilanciata anche da Mediaset, sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta clamorosa del Barcellona per Koulibaly: 120 milioni di euro.
> 
> Cifra che sarebbe irrinunciabile per De Laurentis e che aprirebbe per il Napoli scenari di mercato imprevisti.



mi dispiace perché perdiamo un grande giocatore in Italia 
che farà le fortune delle altre big europee


----------

